# Menolly's Throne



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

This is Menolly, my herd queen and since she's pregnant, resident tyrant. If you know your place, great, if not, LOOK OUT. :laugh:

DH and I made a cinder block and pallet 'porch' off of their shelter and Menolly has already claimed it as her own. Sometimes she'll let her sister, Lessa, join her.
You can see Zooey in the background, with a look of longing. "I want a throne..."


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Does you herd queen get nasty when bred too? :lol: Daisy is super mean when she is! Even to her 3yr old daughter!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Not nasty, per se, but she doesn't take any  :lol:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, is she named for the Anne McCaffrey character? Of course she rules!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

She is! :greengrin: well spotted! :hi5: I don't remember the character very much but I love the name. I've been waiting for a special buck to come along and name him F'lar. :lol:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

thegoatmama said:


> She is! :greengrin: well spotted! :hi5: I don't remember the character very much but I love the name. I've been waiting for a special buck to come along and name him F'lar. :lol:


Yes, that will have to be a very special buck!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe this year. :stars:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

You should soooo nominate her for Pet of the Day! Menolly the fictional character was a very strong-willed girl who wanted to become a harper (like a minstrel) even though girls were not supposed to ...


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That's a fun idea! I'll see if I have time later to make up a page for her. :-D
Oh yeah, I remember now. I thought she was a little whiny. :lol:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

thegoatmama said:


> That's a fun idea! I'll see if I have time later to make up a page for her. :-D
> Oh yeah, I remember now. I thought she was a little whiny. :lol:


I liked her, actually! But I am musically inclined myself, so ...

And the link - if you need it - is http://PetoftheDay.com/submit


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I am too, but I guess it was because I went from reading about Lessa and Ramoth, F'nor and the Southern Weyr and the time traveling drama to Menolly's story and I missed Lessa so much. :lol:

Thanks for the link!


----------

